# John Graf



## Tony14 (Aug 25, 2005)

Today I found a blob top soda.  It is 8 sided with embossing on each side.  It is a really dark brown color, almost black.  I will post a pic later.  I would like to know how old it is or any year, also I would like to know how much it is worth.  Any info would be helpful.  (This is Andy4707, sorry i was at my cousin's house on his name)


----------



## Andy4707 (Aug 25, 2005)

Here is a pic of the bottle.  It isn't going to be clear because there is alot of rust on the bottle. (i would also like to know what kind of soda it was)

 This is what it says on each side of the bottle-

 MILWAUKEE . WIS.

 THIS BOTTLE IS NEVER SOLD

 PLEASE RETURN 

 WHEN EMPTY

 TO THE OWNER

 COR 17 TH & GREENFIELD AVE.

 JOHN GRAF


----------



## Andy4707 (Aug 25, 2005)

Here is a pic.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 25, 2005)

i have one just like it . i was planing to post a picture and fish for info, but you beat me to it. hopefuly someone will bite.


----------



## Andy4707 (Aug 25, 2005)

okay, if you get any info please tell me


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry but I donâ€™t have any info on this bottle but I have also had one in the past and sold it. Itâ€™s actually a beer bottle rather than a soda.

 ~~Tom


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Bottleman, how much did you sell it for? I saw one on ebay goin for 13 bucks with two bids.


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 26, 2005)

It was a few years ago but i think i got between $10 and $15 for it.


----------



## Andy4707 (Aug 26, 2005)

okay, thanks for the info, does anybody know what kind of soda or beer it was?


----------



## Andy4707 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was looking in my book for the bottle and in my book it is in there under soda for $45.00 with the stopper.  Mine doesn't have the stopper, so how much would it be without?


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is a link to all of the completed beers like yours on e-bay just to give you an idea as to what they bring on the internet:

JOHN GRAF BEER BOTTLES


----------



## Andy4707 (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't sign in Bottleman because i am not an ebay user.  (So i don't have id for it)

 If you could tell me how much my bottle would be without the bail stopper that would be helpful.


----------



## Andy4707 (Aug 27, 2005)

My bottle is a soda bottle.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 27, 2005)

bottleman, how do get the section of ebay to research bottle prices for bottles already sold? i would like to ck some other type bottles but can't figure out how.
 thanks, john


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 27, 2005)

John, after you do a search on eBay, on the left side of the screen there is a big yellow â€œsearch optionsâ€ box. The 6th line down there is a â€œcompleted listingsâ€ line and you click on the white square beside it and then just click â€œsearchâ€ again. This will show you all of the completed items in the last 30 day but you have to be an eBay member to see them.

 Hope this helps, Tom


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 27, 2005)

thanks tom. i completely overlooked that.


----------



## Andy4707 (Aug 27, 2005)

How old is my bottle and how much is it worth.


----------

